# pecan wood green or just wet?



## redneck1676 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey all I've got some pecan wood splits and limbs.i'm going to use it this weekend for some
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ribs. Can't tell but I think it's just wet and not green. I know it was sitting outside for a long time. Do you think it will be good to smoke?


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 19, 2013)

Dry it out first and check to see if it's green.   You most definitely don't want to use it if it is.


----------



## bruno994 (Apr 19, 2013)

Knock a couple of pieces together, the sound dry (seasoned) wood makes to green wood is distinct, kind of a thud versus a clap...Should have a "dry" smell as well...


----------



## redneck1676 (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok thanks. I'll check that out


----------

